# Ferry Deals



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I see Motorhome Craic members get 10per cent off Celtic ferries Ireland/France -- are there any such ferry deals for MHF members ?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess not then.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

A search of the subscribers discounts comes up with this...
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=SubsDiscounts&op=display_results

It's a few years old but might still work.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep. Get 10% off BF if you PM me.

Ray.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

BwB said:


> A search of the subscribers discounts comes up with this...
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=SubsDiscounts&op=display_results
> 
> It's a few years old but might still work.


errrm - unless I need a trip to Specsavers, only ferry discount I can see there is for Seafrance . . . :roll:


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

[quoteBwB wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Expand ›
A search of the subscribers discounts comes up with this... 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=SubsDiscounts&op=display_results

It's a few years old but might still work.

errrm - unless I need a trip to Specsavers, only ferry discount I can see there is for Seafrance . . . [/quote]

Oops. 

I suppose technically it's still a ferry discount. No? Ok :-(


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

What is BF?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

BwB - maybe myferrylink would honour - or probably not!

Yaxley - BF = Brittany Ferries


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess it's who you know then.
Raynipper--Next year then if we're both still alive, thanks.


----------

